

Mangalyaan: a steal at Re.4 per person - kamaal
http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/science/mangalyaan-a-steal-at-re4-per-person/article5347627.ece

======
snapoutofit
This is a tiring discourse, lets discuss arms and foreign policy budgets as
well. I personally think that its too small a package to do anything
significant scientifically, however sending the probe to Mars itself is good
target practice for next time around.

